

Ask HN: Engineer contractor rates and full-time salaries in Israel? - zerr

Hello,<p>Any ideas about engineer&#x2F;dev contractor hourly rates and full-time salaries for Israel?
======
daharon
[http://www.investinisrael.gov.il/NR/exeres/B750794D-C7DB-495...](http://www.investinisrael.gov.il/NR/exeres/B750794D-C7DB-4958-8641-18E04F2E0937.htm)

[http://media.wix.com/ugd/f0dec0_4e7d1a6e5d794fb9ad4f52757bda...](http://media.wix.com/ugd/f0dec0_4e7d1a6e5d794fb9ad4f52757bdae2bd.pdf)

[http://www.cji.co.il/cji-2015-salary-
survey.htm](http://www.cji.co.il/cji-2015-salary-survey.htm)

In my limited experience it's pretty comparable to what you'll find in the US.
I took a pay cut when I moved here from SV, but I would have taken one even if
I hadn't left SV since I wanted to work at a smaller company and I was leaving
one of the big internet players.

